# Photo orientation



## User169 (6 Apr 2014)

Apologies if this has been done before, but iF upload a photo from my phone, only photos with thr phone held in one specific orientation upload correctly. Any other orientation and they come out on their side or upside- down. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Apr 2014)

Hold your phone the right way up  Or, edit and rotate the image on your phone then upload


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2014)

As above, the forum software cannot edit, so it all needs to be done prior to the posting.

If you need advice on how to do this, which system are you using and what software you have


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Hold your phone the right way up  Or, edit and rotate the image on your phone then upload



Thanks, but even if i rotate and resave it doesnt work!


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> As above, the forum software cannot edit, so it all needs to be done prior to the posting.
> 
> If you need advice on how to do this, which system are you using and what software you have



Iphone. 

Never had this prob with tapatalk.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2014)

Download "Snapseed" and it will do all the editing you want. 


Alternatively download the Photobucket app and upload the pictures to Photobuket. Then edit in Photobucket and link to here


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2014)

Do you mean like in this post?

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/road-bike-demo-weekend-rutland-cycles.153114/

Occasionally I edit a photo, orientate it to portrait , upload it, and it still uploads as landscape.


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> Do you mean like in this post?
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/road-bike-demo-weekend-rutland-cycles.153114/
> 
> Occasionally I edit a photo, orientate it to portrait , upload it, and it still uploads as landscape.



Essentially yes! Whatever I do "in-phone" makes no difference.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2014)

I use Irfanview for doing simple photo-cropping, rotation etc. I noticed the other day that there is a checkbox on the _Save As_ dialog to _*Reset EXIF rotation tag*_, which I imagine is to control this very thing!

I'll try it when I get back from the shops with emergency chocolate supplies ...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2014)

I upload photos from phone to dropbox and resize, crop, edit with photoeditor from there. Some portrait pics upload to here ok, some don't. 
There seems no rhyme or reason to when it works ok or not.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2014)

Ha ha - well, that didn't make any difference and both rotations worked since the picture started off the right way up!


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 41684
> View attachment 41685
> 
> 
> Ha ha - well, that didn't make any difference and both rotations worked since the picture started off the right way up!


I love it when a plan comes together...


----------



## Martok (7 Apr 2014)

Strange. The recent update to the forum software has image rotation built-in so that images uploaded from phones appear the correct way up. I wonder if @Shaun knows why it's not working here?


----------



## Alex H (7 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Iphone.
> 
> Never had this prob with tapatalk.



It's an Apple 'Feature' 

More info here http://iphonephotographyschool.com/iphone-photos-upside-down/


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Apr 2014)

Are you on Windows?

Press Shift+Alt then an arrow, this will rotate the screen so the photograph is the right way up

Of course there is then the problem of the writing now being the wrong way up!


----------



## theclaud (7 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Iphone.



Goes with the red strides, I suppose...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Apr 2014)

I use an iphone and my pics are the right way up, must be that funny continental beer.


----------



## Shaun (10 Apr 2014)

There's a new forum software update that I plan to roll-out here next week. I'll post in the announcements forum when I do - let me know if it resolves the problem. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Apr 2014)

Shaun said:


> There's a new forum software update that I plan to roll-out here next week. I'll post in the announcements forum when I do - let me know if it resolves the problem.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun




How on earth can we waste time and make pointless suggestions if you are going to come up with an easy, sensible working solution?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 41684
> View attachment 41685
> 
> 
> Ha ha - well, that didn't make any difference and both rotations worked since the picture started off the right way up!


I was looking at that post on my tablet, and turned it through 90 degrees to try and look at the photos orientated the right way ... _d'oh! _


----------



## Shaun (11 Apr 2014)

Shaun said:


> There's a new forum software update that I plan to roll-out here next week. I'll post in the announcements forum when I do - let me know if it resolves the problem.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Forget next week - I've rolled out the update to all of the forums this evening. 

On the list of fixed bugs is:


> Strip EXIF information when manipulating an image via Imagick to ensure rotation is maintained correctly



Let me know if it sorts the problem?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## User169 (17 Apr 2014)

Shaun said:


> Let me know if it sorts the problem?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Problem solved! Thanks!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2014)

Guess what...


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 42808
> 
> 
> Guess what...


What?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> What?


They didn't build the houses on their sides....


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> They didn't build the houses on their sides....


But you do photograph them with your camera/phone 'on its side' ...


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2014)

Nope.. Phone is clicking pics in upright/portrait mode. I then generally upload to Dropbox cloud and either edit within that using photoeditor and post using Samsung Tab3 or download to PC and edit with Windows picture manager. The pic above was via my PC. I'll fire up the tablet now and see if the same thing occurs.
Watch this space......


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope.. Phone is clicking pics in upright/portrait mode. I then generally upload to Dropbox cloud and either edit within that using photoeditor and post using Samsung Tab3 or download to PC and edit with Windows picture manager. The pic above was via my PC. I'll fire up the tablet now and see if the same thing occurs.
> Watch this space......


Hmm - there are quite a lot of people out there mentioning the same problem - example link. It sounds like it is assumed that all photos are taken in landscape mode!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2014)

Via Dropbox/Tab3/Photoeditor..
Strange..


----------

